# Questions for first time AMTRAK travelers for long-distance trip.



## Savannah (Sep 22, 2017)

Booking a trip for my father and I. We're going to a wedding in December from Savannah,GA to Dallas,TX. My dad hates flying and neither of us have ever used Amtrak before. I figure why not try now and take a few days of taking in a view of some of the scenery. The wedding is on Saturday the 9th of Dec, so I figured a few days of travel just to be safe should suffice.

There are three route options for us according to the website, leaving on Tuesday December 5th:


98 Silver Meteor/Savannah to DC - 29 Capitol Ltd to CHI - 21 Texas Eagle to DAL. Would arrive in DAL estimated at 11:30am, Friday Dec 8th

Silver Meteor/SAV to DC - 51 Cardinal to CHI - 21 Texas Eagle to DAL. Same expected arrival time as above.

Silver Meteor/SAV to NYC - 49 Lake Shore LTD to CHI - 21 Texas Eagle to DAL. Same expected arrival time as above.

How often and long are the delays? Are they bad enough that we should leave Monday December 4th to give ourselves a bit more leeway? Based on the estimated schedules above, Leaving Savannah Tuesday night (only option from SAV) getting there Friday late morning would give us enough time to get checked in, settled and rested for the wedding on Saturday. But if the delays are going to total 7-8 hours, perhaps we should leave Monday the 4th instead of Tues-5th? Again neither of us have ever used Amtrak, and I'm the one booking so I just want to get a good handle on this.

*TRANSFERS*
OPT 1: the transfer layover time in DC is est. 8hr,58 min before departing to Chicago at 4pm. That's fine with us as we have some family friends in D.C. we can have brunch with for a bit before going back to the station. The second layover in CHI is est. 5 hours. We don't know anyone there but I figure that's a good amount of time for me to get us an Uber or Lyft to get breakfast/lunch in a nice spot in Chicago before we depart at 1:45pm for the final ride to DAL.
OPT 2: Arrival in DC est. 7a. Only 3 hr, 53 min est. layover time in D.C. can still get breakfast somewhere with family friends close to the station before the 51 Cardinal departs to CHI at 11am. Arrive in CHI at 10am next day, only 3hr 45 min layover time. With us not being familiar with Chicago I'm not sure if that's enough time to get a quick bite somewhere without risking being late for the 21 Tex. Eagle departure at 1:45.
OPT 3: Arrival at New York Penn Station at 11am. 4 hr 40 min layover. Would that be enough time to have a quick lunch with a relative somewhere near Penn Station before the 3:40pm departure to CHI? Final layover in CHI would be 4 hrs est, so would that be enough time to get a quick bite for brunch before the 1:45pm departure to DAL?


Sorry for the multitude of questions, how long does it take to check in at the D.C., Penn, and CHI stations if we leave? I don't anticipate it being as thorough of security as airport TSA, but I wanna make sure if we do leave during the layover to meet and have lunch with someone, is it enough time for us to pass through security to make our transfer train? And just as a backup option, do the stations in D.C. and NYC have dining options? Doesn't have to be fancy just something for us to be able to meet our friends and family and catchup for a bit before leaving. Chicago I'd be ok with a dining option in the station since we don't know anyone there. But if the layover is 5 hours like in OPT 1, I wouldn't mind getting some fresh air and checking out a quality local spot close enough to the station to Uber and back with enough time to leave. Obviously I don't know how often or long delays are, so this could totally screw up the website's estimated arrival and transfer times in turn screwing up any of our side plans in our transfer cities.


As for the return trip no worries on that, we're probably just going to take the Greyhound back since it's a 1 day trip and much cheaper (almost 1/2 the price of Amtrak). I'm sure I forgot something to ask, but any help would be much appreciated! Oh and one more side question, what are options for charging my phone on the train? Are there outlets on coach? Is there complimentary WiFi as well for when my cell phone goes into dead spots passing through rural areas or is it something you have to pay for? I hadn't used Greyhound in almost 18 years until earlier this year and was pleasantly surprised there were two outlets per two-seat to plug in electronics as well as on-board WiFi. Just need to know if I need to stock up on some external usb batteries for our phones. I personally plan on sleeping most of the trip anyways. I have my earphones and just ready to relax. My dad is more of the guy to stay awake and look out the window for most of the trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 22, 2017)

There is no "check-in" or "going thru Security" on Amtrak. As long as you're at the station, you just board.

There are plenty of food choices in the stations in Washington, New York and Chicago.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

If this is your first time on AU, welcome.

When it comes to long distance travel, it is better to be safe than sorry. Delays may not be common but the problem is that trains often run just once a day so if you miss a connection often you are stranded for up to a whole day for the next train. Therefore if your eventual start and end times are going to be the same, your best option would be to allow the longest layovers to minimize the chance of a missed connection so that would be using the Capitol Limited (CL) connection in Washington DC (WAS). It gives you plenty of layover time if there happens to be a delay and you say you have family friends in DC so it is worthwhile to have the extra time in DC. It's a no brainer for me. In addition, you get the longest layover in CHI (although not much difference there).

In Chicago if you have the time the Willis Tower is within walking distance although it is December so it'll likely be cold. If you are into Chicago style stuffed pizza, there is a place called Giordano's that I really like.

As for WiFi, the one problem with the CL is it doesn't have WiFi but the Lake Shore Limited (LSL) does (reason is the equipment is different) but it does mean a shorter layover and New York is a little bit farther out of the way than DC and it seems like you don't have the friends/family there.


----------



## Savannah (Sep 22, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> There is no "check-in" or "going thru Security" on Amtrak. As long as you're at the station, you just board.
> 
> There are plenty of food choices in the stations in Washington, New York and Chicago.


Thanks. I've never been to Penn Station, but have walked around Manhattan a few times as a tourist and wanderer. I've been to D.C. only twice as an adult, but that was mainly the government tourist stuff and Pentagon City. So with no checking-in or security, if I leave the station to meet someone then come back, is it going to be difficult going from the entrance to the boarding area?



Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> If this is your first time on AU, welcome.
> 
> When it comes to long distance travel, it is better to be safe than sorry. Delays may not be common but the problem is that trains often run just once a day so if you miss a connection often you are stranded for up to a whole day for the next train. Therefore if your eventual start and end times are going to be the same, your best option would be to allow the longest layovers to minimize the chance of a missed connection so that would be using the Capitol Limited (CL) connection in Washington DC (WAS). It gives you plenty of layover time if there happens to be a delay and you say you have family friends in DC so it is worthwhile to have the extra time in DC. It's a no brainer for me. In addition, you get the longest layover in CHI (although not much difference there).
> 
> ...


Yes, first time thank you. And thanks for your advice on potential connection time. Definitely understand that.

We have some friends/family in D.C. We've driven to D.C./Maryland area to visit them before so we've done the sight-seeing. If we're only laying over in Washington for a few hours, we're not really looking to go into the city and hang out. If there are some restaurants near the station that's fine, if there's options inside the station that's fine too. As long as they can come to where we are and sit and eat and chat for a bit.

So you're saying there's no WiFi on the Cardinal or Capital Ltd? Cardinal WAS-CHI is option 2, Capital LTD WAS-CHI is from option 1. That's a big deal breaker for me. Would prefer to have WiFi if possible. If I'm going to be on a train for the majority of the day with my dad, I'd prefer if he have WiFi for his iPad and I have WiFi for my laptop to get some office work done.

Not sure if you misread, but I mentioned in New York we do actually have some family there. I've never been to Penn Station so I'm not sure if there are good local options around there. If I'm going to be in New York for a few hours might as well have some NY pizza or hit up a nice Italian joint if they're within distance.

Never been to Chicago, so the issue is if we do go to Willis Tower what do we do with our luggage? I'm assuming we'd have one luggage bag for me, one luggage bag for my dad, and then my laptop bag for carry-on. I understand with it being December that it's likely both New York,Chicago, and even D.C. would be really cold, so I'm prepared to bring proper attire for those cities if we're going to be off the trains for a few hours in those respective cities. The logistical issue is again the luggage. Speaking of the cold weather, how cold is it on-board the trains when you're in those areas?

D.C. and NYC we have family there to meet and catch up, it's Chicago where we'd be strangers. Dallas it's going to be warm when we get there I'd assume.


----------



## Savannah (Sep 22, 2017)

I also have to ask, I'm very interested in the Roomette/Bedroom options.

Are meals covered in the price for Roomette option or is that only Bedroom?

Since the travel times for each train ride is going to be from 11 hrs to potentially 24 hours, how many meals in that time frame are covered if we pay for the Roomette or Bedroom options? I considered going Coach, but after viewing the Youtube videos of some of the Roomette and Bedroom options it may make more sense for me to get us a Roomette or Bedroom. I'm leaning towards Roomette right now, but if we get more food paying for Bedroom I would consider that.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 22, 2017)

Meals are included in the price of all sleepers, whether they be bedrooms or roomettes.


----------



## Savannah (Sep 22, 2017)

JayPea said:


> Meals are included in the price of all sleepers, whether they be bedrooms or roomettes.


So how many meals is that? Does that include 3 as in Lunch-Breakfast-Dinner (in no particular order since some train rides may begin at night and finish afternoon next day.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 22, 2017)

Savannah said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > Meals are included in the price of all sleepers, whether they be bedrooms or roomettes.
> ...


Yes all meals are included. Check Amtrak’s website for the general hours for each meal.Dinner is by reservation-they’ll come to your room and ask you which seating you’d like. Lunch is usually by Rez also. Breakfast is just show up.

Meals are community seating - 4 at a table, so you’ll most likely have one or two others at your table.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 22, 2017)

As long as you're in a roomette or bedroom and on the train at meal times, the meal is included IN THE DINING CAR. (Anything you get from the cafe, you must pay for yourself.

If you are in a room either arriving or departing from Washington, New York or Chicago, you are allowed to use the Lounges during the wait. All have a place where you can leave your luggage free of charge.

In Chicago, the Willis (Sears) Tower is 1 block from Union Station. Gioadono's is 2 1/2 blocks away.


----------



## PVD (Sep 22, 2017)

As a sleeper passenger, you are also entitled to lounge use in Chicago, NY, or Washington. It is a place to relax while waiting, or drop carry ons while exploring a city if time and weather are cooperative.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 22, 2017)

Regarding meals: https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1248539615772


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 22, 2017)

The others have given you good advice and info.

Please book the Roomettes ( Bedrooms are usually much more expensive, but Supply and Demand sometimes makes them close in Price/ if so take the Bedroom))

All things considered I'd say ride the Meteor to Washingtin, take the Cap Ltd. to CHI and then the Eagle to Dallas.

There are lots of posts and Trip reports here on AU about these routes,cities and what to take along on the train!Please read up for ideas and feel free to ask questions, we love to help folks here @ AU!

This is a wonderful idea, cue Dean Martin singing "Memories are made of this!"


----------



## PVD (Sep 22, 2017)

also, keep in mind that bedroom and roomette can be mixed across trains if you get a bargain bedroom on the CL it does not mean you have to be in one on the other trains.....Don't forget to consider any available discounts that may apply (sr,aaa,handicapped, etc)


----------



## jebr (Sep 22, 2017)

I'd spring for a roomette, at least for the overnight portions, if your budget allows. It'll be significantly more comfortable, and there's something about having your own little abode while traveling that makes the trip that much more pleasant. There's almost nowhere else (short of hiring your own driver for an RV or maybe first class international) where you can step in, shut the door/curtain, and simply sit back and watch the world go by while traveling.

Personally, I'd do Option 2. Sure, it leaves less layover time at your layover points, but both should still be enough to meet someone near the station and grab a bite to eat. I love the Cardinal's scenery, Amtrak states that it has wi-fi, and if the cost is the same I'd recommend it. I wouldn't pay a lot more for it (there's a few disadvantages with the Cardinal, namely the weaker food options and, like the Silver Meteor and Lake Shore Limited, a toilet in the roomette that can feel awkward to use when traveling with someone else) - if that's the case, I'd personally opt for the Capitol Limited for the second segment.

Note that on all the trains that have wi-fi, wi-fi is based on cellular connectivity. It'll likely have reception more places than your phone (better antennas and maybe a different/more extensive network than what your phone uses) but it won't be there 100% of the time. If you have a smartphone, you may want to look to see if there's an option to use your phone as a wi-fi hotspot; this would help on the Texas Eagle and the Capitol Limited (if you decide to take that train) where the train itself doesn't have wi-fi.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 22, 2017)

You can use AMSNAG (biketrain.net/amsnag2.0/amSnag.php) to check fares and set up fare alerts. If you are flexible in your travel days this site may help you get the lowest available fares.

I would use the CL (WAS-CHI) since it is superliner with a Dining Car and a Sightseer Car. Also, the CL usually has some good fares compared to the Cardinal and the LSL.

Texas Eagle (21) meals D, B , CL (29) meals D, B


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

jebr said:


> (there's a few disadvantages with the Cardinal, namely the weaker food options and, like the Silver Meteor and Lake Shore Limited, a toilet in the roomette that can feel awkward to use when traveling with someone else) - if that's the case, I'd personally opt for the Capitol Limited for the second segment.
> 
> Note that on all the trains that have wi-fi, wi-fi is based on cellular connectivity. It'll likely have reception more places than your phone (better antennas and maybe a different/more extensive network than what your phone uses) but it won't be there 100% of the time. If you have a smartphone, you may want to look to see if there's an option to use your phone as a wi-fi hotspot; this would help on the Texas Eagle and the Capitol Limited (if you decide to take that train) where the train itself doesn't have wi-fi.


I of course have to point this out but the biggest difference is it is the longest trip. It's a 24 hour trip between WAS and CHI compared to a 17 hr 40 min trip between the exact same cities on the CL. That's an extra 6 hr 20 min on a train and you're already spending a lot of time on the trains between SAV and WAS and CHI and DAL. Would you rather spend those 6 hours stuck captive on a train or 6 hours sight seeing around DC? To me the Cardinal is literally a waste of time. Now the Cardinal does have Wi-Fi so those extra 6 hours you can pass the time better vs. the Capitol Limited which doesn't have it (plus the scenery is better from what jebr says, I don't know since I've never taken it). The Capitol Limited has bi-level Superliner cars which are better for sightseeing than the single level Viewliner cars. Going the LSL route you go farther up to New York and then all the way up to Albany before heading west. It would be less train miles/distance than the Cardinal (19 hr, 5 min on LSL from NYP-CHI but you'd spend more time on the Silver Meteor). The most direct route to CHI would be the CL but no wiFi. I don't know how big a deal that is but you mentioned it. There will be wiFi on the Silver Meteor (SM) but not on the Texas Eagle (TE).


----------



## PVD (Sep 22, 2017)

More and more of the phones can now extend wi-fi by serving as a hotspot, but of course one's data plan and coverage in remote areas come into play.....


----------



## jebr (Sep 22, 2017)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> I of course have to point this out but the biggest difference is it is the longest trip. It's a 24 hour trip between WAS and CHI compared to a 17 hr 40 min trip between the exact same cities on the CL. That's an extra 6 hr 20 min on a train and you're already spending a lot of time on the trains between SAV and WAS and CHI and DAL. Would you rather spend those 6 hours stuck captive on a train or 6 hours sight seeing around DC? To me the Cardinal is literally a waste of time. Now the Cardinal does have Wi-Fi so those extra 6 hours you can pass the time better vs. the Capitol Limited which doesn't have it (plus the scenery is better from what jebr says, I don't know since I've never taken it). The Capitol Limited has bi-level Superliner cars which are better for sightseeing than the single level Viewliner cars. Going the LSL route you go farther up to New York and then all the way up to Albany before heading west. It would be less train miles/distance than the Cardinal (19 hr, 5 min on LSL from NYP-CHI but you'd spend more time on the Silver Meteor). The most direct route to CHI would be the CL but no wiFi. I don't know how big a deal that is but you mentioned it. There will be wiFi on the Silver Meteor (SM) but not on the Texas Eagle (TE).



First, the full trip time is the same - taking the Capitol Limited doesn't get them to their final destination any sooner. The question is whether you'd rather have a few more hours in DC (enough time to see a sight, maybe two) or spend that time on the train. Personally, I really enjoy taking the Cardinal and seeing its scenic route, especially through the New River Gorge. I'll admit I've never taken the Capitol, but if the price is the same I'd rather have more time on a train and a more scenic route (at least from what I've heard regarding the Capitol's scenery.) The layover time is enough to account for most major delays, and there's still the Capitol as the backstop should the delays be truly crazy that day. I've been to DC and while it's a city I enjoy visiting, an eight hour layover wouldn't be enough, especially with having to account for potential delays, to really plan out sightseeing or intentionally see things I haven't yet.

I don't think the Capitol Limited is a bad option either, but I'd personally take the Cardinal (even with its flaws) over the Capitol Limited if it's a "middle train" between two other train segments (so it doesn't extend the full travel time from origin to destination.)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 22, 2017)

Amtrak's wifi does limit heavy data use so more people can use the system. Don't plan to stream anything.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

jebr said:


> Philly Amtrak Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I of course have to point this out but the biggest difference is it is the longest trip. It's a 24 hour trip between WAS and CHI compared to a 17 hr 40 min trip between the exact same cities on the CL. That's an extra 6 hr 20 min on a train and you're already spending a lot of time on the trains between SAV and WAS and CHI and DAL. Would you rather spend those 6 hours stuck captive on a train or 6 hours sight seeing around DC? To me the Cardinal is literally a waste of time. Now the Cardinal does have Wi-Fi so those extra 6 hours you can pass the time better vs. the Capitol Limited which doesn't have it (plus the scenery is better from what jebr says, I don't know since I've never taken it). The Capitol Limited has bi-level Superliner cars which are better for sightseeing than the single level Viewliner cars. Going the LSL route you go farther up to New York and then all the way up to Albany before heading west. It would be less train miles/distance than the Cardinal (19 hr, 5 min on LSL from NYP-CHI but you'd spend more time on the Silver Meteor). The most direct route to CHI would be the CL but no wiFi. I don't know how big a deal that is but you mentioned it. There will be wiFi on the Silver Meteor (SM) but not on the Texas Eagle (TE).
> ...


In this case the negative is if the SM runs late you would miss your Cardinal connection. In this case, they'd rebook you on the Capitol Limited anyway (assuming you're not so late you miss that too) but having to rebook could be a pain in the you know what (it was for me when I had to wait in a really long line to rebook my connection at Washington Union Station last time I had to change my connection!) It's less of a hassle to just book the CL at the beginning and if the SM gets in when it should maybe you can go to the ticket counter at WUS to see if you can switch to the Cardinal when there aren't 100 people who have to switch their tickets. I wonder if they tell you that you'd arrive in Chicago later or that's just me.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 22, 2017)

It needs to be pointed out that, in winter (which this trip is), the New River Gorge will be in darkness on a westbound train. Taking the Cardinal eastbound would give you the scenery. Westbound, you will get some pleasant scenery in farmland, but it will be dark by the time you reach the New River Gorge.

I have taken the Cardinal eastbound since they put in the wif-fi. It worked adequately (if slowly) for low-bandwidth needs like checking email and light browsing. Transferring attachments would probably work, if they are not too large. There was no wi-fi signal at all in the New River Gorge, due to the terrain. I'm assuming no one's cell phone worked there either! But I would not have wanted to be on my computer at all in that portion, because the scenery was so beautiful. The big advantage to doing that trip in winter is that you can see a lot more of the river when the tree branches are bare of leaves. Your Dad should download a map of the Gorge on his ipad before you lose your signal.

If you are doing the trip in both directions, and the wi-fi is important to you, I'd go for:

westbound: change at NYP. The Lakeshore Ltd has wi-fi now, correct? I hope so, I'm booked on it this winter!

eastbound: take the Cardinal from Chicago to Washington.

In either direction, if your train is running late, and likely to miss the connection, they may re-book you automatically on a train with a longer connection window. But barring a nasty early winter storm, or freight incident, you are quite likely to make all your connections.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 22, 2017)

PVD said:


> As a sleeper passenger, you are also entitled to lounge use in Chicago, NY, or Washington. It is a place to relax while waiting, or drop carry ons while exploring a city if time and weather are cooperative.


More than that, Savannah was concerned about boarding. For Savannah's benefit,

If either your incoming or outgoing train was in a sleeper, you are entitled to use the lounge. Passengers in the lounge are escorted to their train and do not have to wait on the main hallway line and board first. For those needing assistance, whether because walking is burdensome or they need help with bags, red caps can be requested at the lounge. They work for tips.



Savannah said:


> I also have to ask, I'm very interested in the Roomette/Bedroom options.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Roomette right now, but if we get more food paying for Bedroom I would consider that.


All sleeper passengers get the same food.

Sometimes two roomettes are a better deal than a bedroom. And you can check for each segment so a BR on one train, then 2 roomettes on the next segment. The advantage of two roomettes (call to try and get them across from each other - don't use website to book as rooms are "randomly" assigned) is that each of you gets the bottom bunk. The advantage of BR is the toilet & shower are in enclosed area of room instead of down the hall or downstairs in Superliner or toilet is in room and shower down the hall in Viewliners. However, the showers down the hall and toilets in Superliners for roomette users are bigger than the one in the BR.

To save money, just get BR if it is a good deal else a singe roomette if not. Again, can be different for each segment.


----------



## happycamper (Oct 12, 2017)

I would leave an extra day if you can just in case of any missed connections. If you are used to Greyhound have you thought of maybe trying coach on Amtrak for cost. We have done coach for 2 nights and that is about enough and we get a hotel and go again. Chicago we like the pizza place mentioned above too Giordanos as well as it was recommended last May when we pulled into Chicago. We got the Chicago Beef sandwich with minestrone soup and it was delicious! It is a few blocks from the station. There is also a Route 66 iconic diner we haven't tried yet but want too a block from the station Lou Mitchells. CVS is less than a block away if you forgot anything packing. Great station! Wandered too as an alternate have you thought of the train to Washington dc and then down through New Orleans then onto Dallas with Sunset Limited & TX Eagle. May not be a good option and would have to spend the night in New Orleans but would keep you south in the cold weather.


----------



## Gilbert B Norman (Oct 17, 2017)

A Roomette is a single adult accommodation. Period.

Yes, it has two beds, but only for situations such as an adult with a small child, two adolescents whose Mother and Father have a Bedroom, or two young and agile adults who need to save a $$$ and otherwise are prepared to accept "bivouac" conditions.

Coach is simply "not an option" for overnight travel - especially three consecutive nights.


----------



## Gilbert B Norman (Oct 17, 2017)

Of course, it should be pointed out that the option of "suck it up for six hours and it's over and done" might be best. From the tone of your postings, neither of you appear to be that "hard core" of railfans. If you were going for, say, SAV to WAS and that was all, I'd say "go for it". But this SAV-WAS-CHI-DAL seems "too much" for a casual traveler looking to get between Ehh and Bee.

The Cardinal is an arduous, albeit scrnic, over hill over dale journey and could easily make you come down with "arewethereyetitis".


----------



## jis (Oct 17, 2017)

In my experience, on the Silver Star and Silver Meteor, which I frequent some, about half the Roomettes are regularly occupied by two adults, and the rest are used by single adults or adult and child, or even two kids across the hall from Mom and Dad.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 17, 2017)

Gilbert B Norman said:


> A Roomette is a single adult accommodation. Period.
> 
> Yes, it has two beds, but only for situations such as an adult with a small child, two adolescents whose Mother and Father have a Bedroom, or two young and agile adults who need to save a $$$ and otherwise are prepared to accept "bivouac" conditions.
> 
> Coach is simply "not an option" for overnight travel - especially three consecutive nights.


Really!?! My teenaged daughter (fully grown) and I did fine sharing a roomette. And I slept on the top bunk, just fine.

Just because you don't like to sleep in coach does not mean it's "not an option".


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 17, 2017)

I do not share the opinion that a roomette is only for a single person, or a "bivouac" condition. It's very cozy, but you are trading the amenity of space (such as you would have in a hotel room) for the amenity of a rolling and ever-changing view. It's a trade that I will take any day!

Hubby and I (both Senior Citizens well over 60) have no trouble occupying a roomette together. Of course, we are still quite agile because we take care to stay healthy and fit.


----------



## Gilbert B Norman (Oct 17, 2017)

First, I am a registered member of AU, and I further realize that I'm not as hard core as are some around here, as my Amtrak travels are an Auto Train when I choose to drive down to Florida.

But really, these folks are casual travelers; I respect that they want to give Amtrak a try (I will not recommended an LD to a non-fan), but this SAV-WAS-CHI-DAL "is a lot". There is too much a chance they will be "never agains" with such an arduous three night journey - especially when a flight (AA) including a connection at Charlotte is about six hours.

Sorry if offensive, but "it's where I'm coming from".


----------



## GBNorman (Oct 17, 2017)

One further thought regarding Wi-Fi; don't expect it to work. That has been my experience on Auto-Train - and for that matter, any commercial transporting.

Only once has it worked for me on a flight - and that was on JetBlue where it was free. Paying for it on United resulted in getting my $$$ back.

Even overseas, last year I was passing through Linz AT aboard an OBB (premium) RailJet. Their Wi-Fi thought I was in Moscow.

Even at other sites I've seen reports that it is spotty on the NY-Wash Acela - Amtrak's "best foot forward".

In short, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 19, 2017)

Gilbert B Norman said:


> A Roomette is a single adult accommodation. Period.
> 
> Yes, it has two beds, but only for situations such as an adult with a small child, two adolescents whose Mother and Father have a Bedroom, or two young and agile adults who need to save a $$$ and otherwise are prepared to accept "bivouac" conditions.
> 
> Coach is simply "not an option" for overnight travel - especially three consecutive nights.


This (then) 53-year old 240 lb adult had no difficulty whatsoever sharing a roomette with my (then) 84-year old 200 lb father from NOL-CHI-PDX and then back from SPI-LVW on a two-week circle trip last September.... 
Sent from my STV100-1 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## jebr (Oct 20, 2017)

Gilbert B Norman said:


> A Roomette is a single adult accommodation. Period.


It's a two-person accomodation. There's literally nothing about it that makes it a "single adult accommodation. Period." There are certainly instances where it serves as a single adult accommodation or there's a group of two people that would not find a roomette big enough, but for many, many people a roomette works well as a two-adult accommodation. My wife and I, when traveling as a couple, have only traveled in coach or roomette, and while a roomette is certainly a bit tight, it's more than doable even for a two-night journey (and, other than just the desire to be home, would be fine even for three nights.)

I would personally agree that a first trip on a train being a three-night journey may overwhelm some people, but I don't think that's going to be helped much by having a bedroom.


----------



## PVD (Oct 20, 2017)

On most superliner trains, you have a decent lounge to spend time in, and a luggage storage are downstairs. The VL sleepers have some storage space over the hall, but checking unneeded luggage is helpful if available at your origin and destination. The upper in the SL is a smaller less inviting space than in a VL, but certainly usable for normal sized people to sleep. The in room toilet in the VL is a love hate thing, it has been discussed endlessly and is not included in the VL2 when they finally show up. Not a generous space, but certainly viable for 2.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2017)

Gilbert B Norman said:


> Sorry if offensive, but "it's where I'm coming from".


It's not offensive, it's just flat wrong. Two in a roomette is totally doable.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 20, 2017)

I've been able to share a roomette with other adults without much issue. I've never been able to sleep soundly in coach on Amtrak. The design of the chairs, propensity for noise, nasty restrooms, absence of showers, and lack of any divider prevents my body from relaxing enough to fall asleep. That being said, I've seen thousands of other people do it over the years, so it's obviously workable for many. On the plus side, Amtrak coach is extremely clean and comfy compared to freight train hopping. ^_^


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 20, 2017)

PVD said:


> On most superliner trains, you have a decent lounge to spend time in, and a luggage storage are downstairs. The VL sleepers have some storage space over the hall, but checking unneeded luggage is helpful if available at your origin and destination. The upper in the SL is a smaller less inviting space than in a VL, but certainly usable for normal sized people to sleep. The in room toilet in the VL is a love hate thing, it has been discussed endlessly and is not included in the VL2 when they finally show up. Not a generous space, but certainly viable for 2.


We would be more likely to use a roomette on a VL2 (vs the VL1) although we have used the VL1 roomette. Primarily because of the in-room toilet and lack of any other available toilet short of coach.


----------



## PVD (Oct 20, 2017)

I hope we are all still around when they finally show up. I usually travel solo on the train so it doesn't present as much of an issue as it does for two in a room.


----------



## GBNorman (Oct 23, 2017)

From Hampton Inn Elizabethtown KY (where it's raining cats and dogs and I'm not looking forward to the drive home to Chicago)--

In viewof that I know both Mr. Bowen and his Father face to face, I must respect their position that two 200+lbs men can do a Roomette. They are far more avid than I. On this trip enroute back from Atlanta (driving it straight through was college stuff), a CHI-30-WAS-19-ATL routing was simply "not in my deck of cards" (flying was, but with change of plans I CX'd and took the $200 "hit").

But volks, Mr/s. Savannah are first timers, and this arduous three night journey, especially considering that SAV-CLT-DFW flight time is about six hours, there is just too much chance these first timers will be never agains.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 23, 2017)

GBNorman said:


> From Hampton Inn Elizabethtown KY (where it's raining cats and dogs and I'm not looking forward to the drive home to Chicago)--
> 
> In viewof that I know both Mr. Bowen and his Father face to face, I must respect their position that two 200+lbs men can do a Roomette. They are far more avid than I. On this trip enroute back from Atlanta (driving it straight through was college stuff), a CHI-30-WAS-19-ATL routing was simply "not in my deck of cards" (flying was, but with change of plans I CX'd and took the $200 "hit").
> 
> But volks, Mr/s. Savannah are first timers, and this arduous three night journey, especially considering that SAV-CLT-DFW flight time is about six hours, there is just too much chance these first timers will be never agains.


But if they don’t try now, they may never try again.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Savannah (Oct 28, 2017)

GBNorman said:


> From Hampton Inn Elizabethtown KY (where it's raining cats and dogs and I'm not looking forward to the drive home to Chicago)--
> 
> In viewof that I know both Mr. Bowen and his Father face to face, I must respect their position that two 200+lbs men can do a Roomette. They are far more avid than I. On this trip enroute back from Atlanta (driving it straight through was college stuff), a CHI-30-WAS-19-ATL routing was simply "not in my deck of cards" (flying was, but with change of plans I CX'd and took the $200 "hit").
> 
> But volks, Mr/s. Savannah are first timers, and this arduous three night journey, especially considering that SAV-CLT-DFW flight time is about six hours, there is just too much chance these first timers will be never agains.





AmtrakBlue said:


> GBNorman said:
> 
> 
> > From Hampton Inn Elizabethtown KY (where it's raining cats and dogs and I'm not looking forward to the drive home to Chicago)--
> ...


We've never tried before. My dad is a senior citizen, and we're both sub 160 lbs, so I don't think the roomette will be an issue.

Even if we never try again, we have always wanted to do it at least once. Since my dad has a fear of flying, and we've ridden Greyhound crosscountry from Savannah to San Diego before, we decided to try Amtrak this time.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 28, 2017)

Savannah said:


> GBNorman said:
> 
> 
> > From Hampton Inn Elizabethtown KY (where it's raining cats and dogs and I'm not looking forward to the drive home to Chicago)--
> ...


If you've done cross-country bus, you'll love Amtrak.




I've never done Greyhound, just "short" charter buses, but the way people on here talk about the buses vs trains, I figure you'll love the train. The great thing about the train, vs bus or plane, is you can get up and walk around whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 28, 2017)

You’ll be absolutely fine.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 29, 2017)

> If you've done cross-country bus, you'll love Amtrak.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done Greyhound, just "short" charter buses, but the way people on here talk about the buses vs trains, I figure you'll love the train. The great thing about the train, vs bus or plane, is you can get up and walk around whenever you feel like it.


I second that! I did cross-country bus as a young adult, and swore "never again." On the other hand, I did cross-country train as a young adult, and couldn't wait to get back to it. Hub and I did it once in coach, then tried roomette for part of the next trip. Once I discovered how NICE it is to be rocked to sleep on a flat surface (i.e. roomette bed), I never looked back. Can't say how many times I've done it now, but the "big trip" was a three-week round-the-country tour with only a couple of short DAYTIME segments by bus.

Now a Senior Citizen, I am taking my umpteenth cross-country trip this winter. I am not a "foamer" (train enthusiast), but I think it is a truly civilized way to travel! There is nothing like sipping a cup of tea at a real table as you watch the scenery roll by, then strolling to the diner for a meal with more scenery, then sleeping on a relatively comfy flat surface in a private compartment (and more scenery as soon as it's light out).

As long as one of you is agile enough to climb into a top bunk, you will have a wonderful time, and I predict you will be back for more.


----------



## PVD (Oct 29, 2017)

Lounge is certainly a plus on SL trains, but the ability to look out of a window at night in the upper of a VL is pretty nice


----------



## GBNorman (Oct 31, 2017)

Mr. AmtrakBlue, by short I hope you mean twenty miles or less. During this past August, I did a tour from Salzburg to Hitler's Eagles Nest at Bechtersgarten.

The tour operator had intercity MAN busses, which our bus freaks around here will likely say are the best out there. I met some great people including a Russian girl who was there to help me around @ 2500m of altitude.

But 40km in each direction was quite enough.

Finally, when the tour company is done with those busses, pity the one who buys them used.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 31, 2017)

GBNorman said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I've never done Greyhound, just "short" charter buses....
> ...


Ms Norman, I’m sorry to hear you have such low comfort tolerance. I do quite fine on long distance.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Ryan (Oct 31, 2017)

Mlle Norman, certainly you are not so self centered as to realize that other people have different tolerances and that not everyone shares your delicate sensibilities and can handle the horror of riding in a roomette, or in coach, or G-d forbid, a bus!


----------



## GBNorman (Oct 31, 2017)

Messrs. Blue and Ryan, of course I'm aware that many others are more willing to rough it to get somewhere than am I. It's just simple: any travel at age 76 I do is discretionary, and if there is no dough to go as I want, then it's simply no go.

Oh just in case one wonders, I did go to Fredericksburg VA last weekend and flew in "the Gulag" to Richmond (rent beyond). It was fine as the aircraft both ways were Embraer-145's with single seating on one side. I had a seat way aft in both directions which made for great flightseeing (EconoPlus was amidship over the wings - no views).


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 31, 2017)

GBNorman, please stop calling me MR. Blue. My "name" is AmtrakBlue. And as you can see under my avatar I am a female.

AmtrakBlue
Gender:Female


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 31, 2017)

GBNorman said:


> Messrs. Blue and Ryan, of course I'm aware that many others are more willing to rough it to get somewhere than am I. It's just simple: any travel at age 76 I do is discretionary, and if there is no dough to go as I want, then it's simply no go.


That's well and good - go if you want, stay home if you want. But you don't need to make negative comments about accommodations, be they on a train, plane or bus that imply no one should use those accommodations or that no one can possibly like those accommodations.


----------



## GBNorman (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes Ms. Blue, now that I am viewing the site at my desktop computer and can review your profile more readily, I do note you have chosen to share your gender. From a phone, it was difficult to make out that avatar you choose to use and unless a user chooses to select "full site" mode on a phone, gender and location of a Member are not reported.

Within your immediate posting you imply that my thought a Roomette is a single person accommodation unless one is prepared to sacrifice creature comforts (I used the term "bivouac") is negative simply contradicts your "well and good" thought. Neither of us know face to face Mr/s Savannah as I do Mr. Bowen and his Father. Both are Navy veterans and can accept living within tight quarters. Mr/s Savannah may or may not accept the tight quarters represented by a double occupancy Roomette, but our discussion here will hopefully enable them to make the choice.

Finally, I'm certain all of us here are governed by a very finite intangible - $$$$$. Those who choose to compromise travel conditions away from that found at home will be able to travel further than one such as myself who values my creature comforts over distance traveled. With that point having been said, how say we call a truce.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 1, 2017)

I think the guest's question was answered, and then some.


----------

